# Epoxy gorilla glue for wedge anchor



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

You drill the proper sized hole, they aren't coming out, period. No need for epoxy.


----------



## devilsadvocate2017 (10 mo ago)

wcord said:


> You drill the proper sized hole, they aren't coming out, period. No need for epoxy.


Good to know. I was told to use epoxy anchors by another contractor because "what if it spins" he said.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

If you want to use epoxy anchors, even though its more money, use Hilti. So far, I've never had one fail on me.
Just make sure you drill the proper sized hole and the anchor won't slip


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Drill the holes deeper than length of the bolt. When it is time to move the rack in a few years, remove the nut, center punch the bolt down below the floor level. Then slide the rack out of place without having to lift it. Then patch the floor.


----------



## devilsadvocate2017 (10 mo ago)

drsparky said:


> Drill the holes deeper than length of the bolt. When it is time to move the rack in a few years, remove the nut, center punch the bolt down below the floor level. Then slide the rack out of place without having to lift it. Then patch the floor.


Well, I was only going to go down 2" and leave 1" out of the floor. Where's the rebar at? No idea if it's a 4" or 6" slab.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Read the instructions and follow them to the letter and they are very strong. Don't use glue. 



drsparky said:


> Drill the holes deeper than length of the bolt. When it is time to move the rack in a few years, remove the nut, center punch the bolt down below the floor level. Then slide the rack out of place without having to lift it. Then patch the floor.


That's a good idea but be careful what you buy, some of the expansion anchors work with an overdrilled hole, some don't.


----------



## AndianaJones (5 mo ago)

If you are going to use epoxy then drill the hole and clean it out well, get the dust out. Insert the all-thread, not wedge anchors or sleaves.

Let it set up then install the whatever and then washer and nut.

It could not be easier.

Andy.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Age of the concrete should be is a big fact in your choice of product application here, 
IMO Old use drop in.

I'd start out with a fresh bit, tape the drill bite to correct desired depth, vacuum the hole, 
and send it to correct depth.

Wedge anchors only have two grasps, drop anchors usually have three sides, I just 
haven't had the same luck with wedge anchors, They always seem to bend on me, 
of course I'm not a carpenter either. I don't understand, the set tool sits inside the sleeve.
I have a very large 1" thread rod to hammer on that I'll use on the set pin, and it helps
keep the hammer away from the work.
I have used a wood block with a hole on rags for desired protection also. Be really for a
woop if you miss... 

Oh well to each their own!


----------



## devilsadvocate2017 (10 mo ago)

AndianaJones said:


> If you are going to use epoxy then drill the hole and clean it out well, get the dust out. Insert the all-thread, not wedge anchors or sleaves.
> 
> Let it set up then install the whatever and then washer and nut.
> 
> ...


I ain't buying any more fasteners. Bought sleeve anchors and assembled the rack to find it's not intended to be bolted down, only casters or wheels. I even asked the sales guy where to bolt it seeing they took down their display room because of covid, and offer only outdoor service and bring you your order. He said from the inside. Wrong. So, I called back yesterday but he's on holidays, talked to another sales guy who said "whoops, sorry you go wrong info". I told him to prepare for me to take it apart and ask for a refund. Customer won't pay for it because he specifically wants it bolted. There goes my whole quote and cost for the rack. Finally, a higher up calls me and says "Hey, we've got a plinth that goes with it" and gave it to me for free. But you can't use sleeve anchors with it. So, here I am.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Put your anchors in each corner of the plinth and use a fender washer or some such item to clamp the plinth down


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

AndianaJones said:


> If you are going to use epoxy then drill the hole and clean it out well, get the dust out. Insert the all-thread, not wedge anchors or sleaves.
> 
> Let it set up then install the whatever and then washer and nut.
> 
> ...


Uhh it could be easier lol don’t do any of that **** and use a wedge anchor lol


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

You got to give us a picture of this plinth, that sounds to fancy for a piece of gauge angle or metal tab.


----------



## AndianaJones (5 mo ago)

What the hell is a plinth on a cabinet, anyway?

Andy.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I want to say like a nail pad area


a heavy base supporting a statue or vase.
"busts of the King and Queen on marble plinths"
































































ARCHITECTURE
the lower square slab at the base of a column.

a heavy base supporting a statue or vase.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

AndianaJones said:


> What the hell is a plinth on a cabinet, anyway?
> 
> Andy.


It‘s basically a 4 or 6” gutter under the cabinet so wires can be run back and forth without taking up space inside of the cabinet.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

In this page you can discover 13 synonyms, antonyms, idiomatic expressions, and related words for plinth, like: *pedestal, balustrade, parapet, chimney-stack, c-0-6m, cornice, string-course, footstall, pediment, slab and lintel*

Never heard of it till this post... I'm almost sure I'm not sitting alone!


----------



## AndianaJones (5 mo ago)

You are definitely not alone.

Andy.


----------



## devilsadvocate2017 (10 mo ago)

CADPoint said:


> You got to give us a picture of this plinth, that sounds to fancy for a piece of gauge angle or metal tab.


----------



## devilsadvocate2017 (10 mo ago)

"Epoxy" he said, lmao. Those wedge anchors ain't ever coming out, no need. 
Customer has now asked me to quote the cable install. Perhaps I should make another thread but what do you guys think? 2300sq office, 53 cat6a FT6 and I estimated 6,890 feet. Total estimate cost, 14k and that's two guys 40 hrs each @65/hr. Crossing my fingers....


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

devilsadvocate2017 said:


> "Epoxy" he said, lmao. Those wedge anchors ain't ever coming out, no need.
> Customer has now asked me to quote the cable install. Perhaps I should make another thread but what do you guys think? 2300sq office, 53 cat6a FT6 and I estimated 6,890 feet. Total estimate cost, 14k and that's two guys 40 hrs each @65/hr. Crossing my fingers....


Is that 53 locations with a single Cat6a per location?


----------



## devilsadvocate2017 (10 mo ago)

splatz said:


> Is that 53 locations with a single Cat6a per location?


30 cubicles with 1 per plus 5 offices, 1 per. Some spares, aps, printers and reception. So, pretty much.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

$350 for each run cat6 pelnum


----------



## devilsadvocate2017 (10 mo ago)

wcord said:


> $350 for each run cat6 pelnum


Not just cat6, it's cat6 ehhhh! 
350 huh? Well at that rate, I think I don't need to stress about my 264 per run.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

devilsadvocate2017 said:


> Not just cat6, it's cat6 ehhhh!
> 350 huh? Well at that rate, I think I don't need to stress about my 264 per run.


Data contractors were charging a year ago 250 to 300. That included certification and 25 yr warranty. Raceways by others 
Have you seen the price on jacks and cable lately?


----------



## devilsadvocate2017 (10 mo ago)

wcord said:


> Data contractors were charging a year ago 250 to 300. That included certification and 25 yr warranty. Raceways by others
> Have you seen the price on jacks and cable lately?


I use linhaw and I can't complain about their prices, lowest in the city that I've found. The cat6a plenum is pretty rough at 688 a box but still cheaper than anywhere else. Generic jacks for 2.05.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

devilsadvocate2017 said:


> I use linhaw and I can't complain about their prices, lowest in the city that I've found. The cat6a plenum is pretty rough at 688 a box but still cheaper than anywhere else. Generic jacks for 2.05.


Ive had problems with "no name" connections when i tried them. Always gone back to Leviton


----------



## devilsadvocate2017 (10 mo ago)

wcord said:


> Data contractors were charging a year ago 250 to 300. That included certification and 25 yr warranty. Raceways by others
> Have you seen the price on jacks and cable lately?


So I just got this email...
"The IT guys have changed the plan somewhat. Rather than 2 lines going to the lab/boardroom, it will now be 16. And rather than 3 WAPs, there will be 6."

This is AFTER seeing my quote. Me thinks I could have squeezed a little more but hey...I'll take it.

eta: I asked what kind of jacks they want instead of generic. Could get a few more $$


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

You running 5 or 6? FT4 or FT6


----------



## devilsadvocate2017 (10 mo ago)

wcord said:


> You running 5 or 6? FT4 or FT6


6a plenum

and its more like 13k for 53 minus the tax and permit. So 72 now.


----------



## devilsadvocate2017 (10 mo ago)

wcord said:


> $350 for each run cat6 pelnum


Question for you. What's the avg length you're using when charging $350 per drop? Is that based off a 100' run?


----------

